# 1st trad kill



## Freak Nasty (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## splatek (Oct 28, 2021)

Congrats! Great feeling isn't it!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 28, 2021)

Congrats to you.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 28, 2021)

Awesome!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 28, 2021)

Awesome !!! Congratulations


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 28, 2021)

Congratulations.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 28, 2021)

Well done, congrats.


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 28, 2021)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Freak Nasty (Oct 28, 2021)

I appreciate it guy's. It was like killing your 1st deer all over again.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 29, 2021)

Congrats, only gets better.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 29, 2021)

Congratulations! The first one is the hardest! Once you know it can actually be done, the others get easier.
Never easy,just easier!


----------



## mar0311 (Oct 29, 2021)

Outstanding! Welcome, Traditional Archer Hunter!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 29, 2021)

Congrats


----------



## Wifeshusband (Oct 29, 2021)

You have done something that is not very easy. Nice job. Is that a Bear Grizzly?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 29, 2021)

Awesome.


----------



## Freak Nasty (Oct 29, 2021)

The bow is a Shrew Lil favorite 
56" 48# at 28. Warrior 400 580gr with a 125gr ramcat


----------



## rnfarley (Oct 30, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Wifeshusband (Oct 31, 2021)

Freak Nasty said:


> The bow is a Shrew Lil favorite
> 56" 48# at 28. Warrior 400 580gr with a 125gr ramcat


I heard good things about that bow back when I bow hunted some in the 90's.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 31, 2021)

First one is a good feeling, but with a trad bow the ones that come later feel good too.  Congratulations!


----------



## Southern Thunder (Nov 2, 2021)

You bet


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 3, 2021)

Congratulations @!!!


----------



## hambone76 (Nov 14, 2021)

Congratulations on getting your first!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 20, 2021)

Man, yeah! Congrats! Nothing like getting one with trad gear.


----------



## Jimmyjoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 31, 2021)

TROPHY BUCK ... Any deer taken with trad equipment is a trophy.  CONGRATS ...


----------

